# Happy Birthday Oregon Camper And Pdx Doug



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday to the both of you. Technically it is not yet your birthdays where you are, but here in FL it is after midnight.









Doug- Congrats on the big 50..... Another year young.


















Jared


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Happy Birthday to the both of you. Technically it is not yet your birthdays where you are, but here in FL it is after midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Thanks..

I'm giving myself and my family a big ole' birthday present this Saturday...Y-Guys 2004 28RS-S.

I also find it strange that Pdx_Doug and I live in the same city....have the same birthday...have the same trailer. Now, if I catch him looking at my wife during the NW Rally...









Just kidding Pdx_Doug....









Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday to the two birthday-boys
Have a nice day.
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a great B-day guys!!!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Birthday Boys,

Have a great one! 50's not so bad. Been there, done that!









Hope you're around for many many more.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Twins separated at birth?? Happy Birthday, guys.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I also find it strange that Pdx_Doug and I live in the same city....have the same birthday...have the same trailer.
> Jim
> [snapback]25615[/snapback]​


You are not towing with a Titan are you?








There is no such thing as coincidence









Jared


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, Happy birthday to a couple of locals! Hope it goes well for each of you!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow what are the chances of that happening! Same day, same camper, imagine that. Somebody put on the Twilight Zone music.

Happy Birthday to the both of you!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope you both have a great day.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts guys! I just love the sense of family around this place!









Jim, You would have to get in line behind MY wife, and I'm afraid there wouldn't be a lot left to work with after she got done with me!









Happy trails to all...and to all a good night!
Doug


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUYS! HOPE YOUR HAVING A WONDERFUL DAY!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday to both of you. I know you will have a great day.
















Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday and trails fellas!

PS...make sure that Y-GUY doesn't rip you off!


----------

